# [SOLVED] Merkwürdiges Problem beim compilieren von grep

## TheSmallOne

Hallo,

ich wollte mal wieder mein System auf den neuesten Stand bringen, allerdings habe ich ein Problem beim compilieren von grep (2.5.1a-r1); und zwar bleibt der Vorgang einfach stecken, die letzten Meldungen die ich erhalte sind:

```
make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1/work/grep-2.5.1a/lib'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1/work/grep-2.5.1a/lib'

Making all in doc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1/work/grep-2.5.1a/doc'

```

Und ab da tut sich dann stundenlang gar nichts mehr (bis ich irgendwann genervt abbreche). Besonders merkwürdig finde ich daran, dass er scheinbar im Verzeichniss mit der Dokumentation stecken bleibt, wo es doch eingentlich so gut wie nichts zu tun gibt.

Ich hab' schon versucht die Datei mit dem Source-Code zu löschen, aber daran scheint es nicht zu liegen. Auch gibt es genügend freien Speicherplatz auf der Platte und sonst scheint mir auch nichts ungewöhnlich zu sein. Einen Hardwarefehler glaube ich auch ausschließen zu können.

Hat irgendjemand vielleicht eine Idee, was diesen merkwürden Hänger verursachen könnte, und wie ich das Problem behebe?

Achja, falls von interesse, die Ausgabe von emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.17.13 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17.13 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 Apr 2007 08:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de en ja"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--ipv6"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fi.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 7zip X aac acl acpi alsa asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 bzlib canna cjk cli cracklib cups divx4linux dri eds emboss encode esd firefox foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 iconv icq imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg libg++ libwww mad matroska midi mikmod mime mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pcre pdflib perl png pppd python quicktime readline real reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en ja" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by TheSmallOne on Sun May 27, 2007 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheSmallOne

Niemand eine Idee?

Irgendeinen Grund muß es doch geben, sonst würde das Problem nicht mit dieser Regelmäßigkeit auftreten...   :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Probiers mal mitm "nodoc" Feature.

Tobi

----------

## schachti

Was sagt denn zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn die Installation scheinbar hängt, top?

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Probiers mal mitm "nodoc" Feature.

 

Bringt keine Besserung.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn die Installation scheinbar hängt, top?

 

An und für sich nichts weiter Außergewöhnliches. Weder Prozessor- noch Speicherauslastung ist irgendwie besonders auffällig.

Laut 'ps a' gibt es ein paar Shellskripte (etwa 5), die allerdings zu schlafen scheinen, was aber wohl nicht wirklich weiterhilft.

Wenn ich den Vorgang abbreche, dann erhalte ich folgende Meldungen:

```
Exiting on signal 2

make[2]: *** wait: Keine Kind-Prozesse.  Schluss.

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[2]: *** wait: Keine Kind-Prozesse.  Schluss.

make[1]: *** wait: Keine Kind-Prozesse.  Schluss.

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[1]: *** wait: Keine Kind-Prozesse.  Schluss.

make: *** wait: Keine Kind-Prozesse.  Schluss.

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make: *** wait: Keine Kind-Prozesse.  Schluss.

/usr/portage/sys-apps/grep/grep-2.5.1a-r1.ebuild: src_compile aborted; exiting.

sandbox:  Caught signal 2 in pid 5849

```

Es erweckt den Anschein, als würde da auf irgendetwas gewartet, was es nicht gibt.

----------

## schachti

Und wenn Du es mal mit

```

MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge ...

```

probierst?

----------

## Max Steel

Schuss ins Blaue:

Kaputte Speicherriegel???

Obwohl Linux sollte das doch bemerken und die überspringen, überprüf mal.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge ...
> ...

 

Das war so ziemlich das erste, was ich probiert habe und hat auch nicht geholfen.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Schuss ins Blaue:
> 
> Kaputte Speicherriegel???
> 
> Obwohl Linux sollte das doch bemerken und die überspringen, überprüf mal.

 

Kann ich mr eigentlich nicht vorstellen; dann müsste es doch auch bei anderen Dingen Probleme geben, oder nicht? Das einzige Problem, dass ich (bemerkt) habe, ist jedoch das Kompilieren von grep.

Außerdem glaube ich einen Hardwarefehler ausschließen zu können, weil ich auf derselben Hardware vor kurzem erst ein komplettes Gentoo-System kompiliert habe. (lediglich die Festplatte(n) hatte ich ausgetauscht.

----------

## Max Steel

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Schuss ins Blaue:
> 
> Kaputte Speicherriegel???
> 
> Obwohl Linux sollte das doch bemerken und die überspringen, überprüf mal. 
> ...

 

Ok, war ja nur nen Blauschuss.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hab' das Problem jetzt endlich gelöst.

Schuld daran war eine gesetzte TIME_STYLE Variable, die wohl in irgendeiner Datei beim Kompilieren zu einer Endlosschleife geführt hat.

----------

